# RIGS!!!!



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

My friend just bought a new off shore boat and he does not have much experince!He is looking for someone with experince going offshore to fish rigs!! It would be a free fishing trip for you! Just wants someone that has been to the rigs a few times and knows how to fish them. If this is somthing you would be intrested in doing you can PM me! We would be going out of North Padre island!


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

check your private mesg


----------

